# car radio won’t start



## brookeleigh24 (Apr 24, 2018)

i have a pioneer mosfet 50w x 4 wma/mp3 radio in my car. it has suddenly stopped working and will not even turn on when the car is on. i have tried all he buttons and nothing is working. please help:smile:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Check for blown fuse.

BG


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes the fuse is normally at the back of the head unit, also check for loose wiring at the back of it make sure no wires have come out.


----------

